

World 2.0 - Collaborative Consumption, Hybrid Organizations, Local Investing - daemon0
http://blog.dutiee.com/four-movements-that-define-world-2-0/

======
daemon0
The Atlantic has a similar article.

[http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/11/how-
stev...](http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/11/how-steve-case-
and-his-company-are-driving-the-sharing-economy/247997/)

